# Trad classics you just don't like?



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

There's a pretty defined set of items that are 100% trad, but I'm willing to bet most of us don't own all of them.

In fact, I'd say some of us can find one or two things in the trad "canon" that we don't own and don't miss.

I've never had boat shoes. My desire to _own_ boat shoes is very limited -- I'd wear a pair, but I'd rather have weejuns or sneakers (I wear Merrel sandals to, y'know, actually mess around in boats).


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Gucci loafers, if those are really trad at all. Likewise for desert boots.


----------



## Elmer Zilch (Dec 13, 2008)

Boat shoes, yeah. I still associate topsiders with their incredible ubiquity after the OPH came out. They quickly went from kind of cool to the favored casual shoe of middle managers everywhere. I see them now and still think, "assistant to the head of IT at a Midwestern real-estate firm." Unfair, I know, but it's a connection that I just can't shake.


----------



## FJW (Jan 25, 2012)

Tweed sport coats with elbow patches.


----------



## wacolo (Jul 21, 2006)

I have never gotten club collars. Also I have a few GTH sportcoats, but the trousers never worked for me. And tassel and bit loafers, just pennies for me.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Nantucket reds, anything in Madras (especially shorts!) and corduroy critter pants.


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

I can't do GTH stuff any more. I just look like a pure homosexual. I'm not in a fraternity or a frat college so there is no question.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Club collars, bit loafers, patchwork madras, chukkas/desert boots, sack jackets/suits for black tie and business suits, knit ties (though I'm getting over this), weejuns, and I'm on the fence about tassel loafers.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

The image of boat shoes has been tainted by landlubbers. They are still a practical choice for those us who actually live on the water and enjoy a leisurely lifestyle.


----------



## benjclark (Mar 14, 2012)

Personally: Tassel loafers, "Southern" stuff (ie, anything in a bright pastel), nautical affectations, ...


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Patchwork anything. No offense to those who like them--they just remind me of circus clowns and hobos.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

The plaid linings, usually visible at throat, of Harrington/Barracuta/G9 model jackets add a dash of unwelcome color. I love the jacket style and am always attentive when LE, LLB or another trustworthy vendor offers one that is either unlined or lined with something the same color as the outside.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Patchwork everything (with the exception of some of the old Lily Pulitzer men's stuff that was patchwork all made from the same print). Never looks good. Fall-color patchwork always reminds me of the early 2000's hippie revival.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Tilton said:


> Fall-color patchwork always reminds me of the early 2000's hippie revival.


This is going to stick with me... though patch tartan trousers are kind of cool. Not "I'd wear them" cool, but enough to make me say "this is my favorite Polo window."


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> This is going to stick with me... though patch tartan trousers are kind of cool. Not "I'd wear them" cool, but enough to make me say "this is my favorite Polo window."


It almost always looks cool in Polo or BB ads and window settings, but never in real life.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Tilton said:


> It almost always looks cool in Polo or BB ads and window settings, but never in real life.


Charlie Davidson has a line about Polo windows...


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Burgundy wool foulard patchwork tie?



Tilton said:


> Patchwork everything (with the exception of some of the old Lily Pulitzer men's stuff that was patchwork all made from the same print). Never looks good. Fall-color patchwork always reminds me of the early 2000's hippie revival.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Reuben said:


> Burgundy wool foulard patchwork tie?


Probably that, too.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Loafers.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Critter pants and wing tips ! Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

No tassel anything. No patchwork anything. Ambivalent about critter pants; don't own any. Knit ties with stripes annoy me for some reason. Super soft sweaters, too clingy for my build (i.e. chunky). Red blazers, can't do it.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

I'll second no tassel anything. Barbour waxed jackets are another. Like the style, cant stand the odor.


----------



## nonartful dodger (Nov 24, 2011)

Bowties outside of black tie. They're fine for others, but I get a little self conscious wearing one. The same goes for bit loafers. Plain heresy.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm surprised by the dislike of tassels. I can't live without them.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Bit loafers and tassel loafers. 
Bit loafers - I don't think I'll ever like 'em.
Tassle loafers - Maybe in twenty years I could see myself wearing these. I actually have seen younger guys wear beater tassel loafers sockless in the summer and I sorta like the look.
Engine turned belt buckles. I dunno, I can't get into them. It reminds me of something I'd buy at Kohls.


----------



## Joey Kendrick (Dec 17, 2013)

This thread has made me realize there's not much about trad I don't like! I love patchwork, GTH, the whole everything. Don't own any tassels or bit loafers but I do like them: I'll wear them if I ever get around to having a pair. But I have too many shoes in this closet as it is. Pennies are still my favorite. 

I guess this is a little weird: I really don't like suits. Having pants and a jacket the same color/pattern seems boring to me  I'm totally okay wearing one for any event at which a suit is required or expected but I don't think I'll ever be the guy who wears suits regularly (the line of work I'm going into doesn't call for it).


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

No-break pants (they just look odd)
Poplin suits (never liked the feel)
Chukka boots (about as stylish as a Pontiac Aztek)


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

Reuben said:


> ...... knit ties (though I'm getting over this)


Damn!......jus send it back I guess.....

I loove the look and texture of madras, and I am only too happy to thrift and flip the nicer ones. But for my taste, some madras shirts remind me of the Stuart sketch on Mad TV.

"Look what I can do"...indeed.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Monocle said:


> Damn!......jus send it back I guess.....
> 
> I loove the look and texture of madras, and I am only too happy to thrift and flip the nicer ones. But for my taste, some madras shirts remind me of the Stuart sketch on Mad TV. "Look what I can do"...indeed.


Like I said, I'm trying to get over it, haha. I bought a couple to see if I can work them into day-to-day wear because I like the texture. I just kinda feel like I'm wearing a sock as a necktie.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Chinos! I wore them every day in high school and am still having a hard time getting over that. Also don't care for denim, so I'm in real trouble. They look fine on other folks. Also, I can _never_ wash my hands without some of it splashing on my crotch and making it look, well, condemning.

Also, cotton sport coats. They never seem to drape well enough in my experience, save for seersucker.


----------



## Takai (Jun 2, 2013)

For the longest time I couldnt wear polos, or chinos, both of these conditions have been cured by exposure to the correct polos and chinos.

Tassel loafers I cant do, I've tried, but I just cant find any that I really like, but I have found a couple tassel boots I just love.
Seersucker I just dont care for, I am much more of a linen man.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Most logos SUCK, BOSS & Polo pony logos especially SUCK.

Some loafers are OK, however bit loafers & tassel loafers SUCK.

Anything with elbow patches is an epic SUCK. 

Burgundy wool foulard?? WTF is this? Just the sound of this SUCKS.

Boat shoes?? Some boat shoes SUCK, some don't. I LOVE some boat shoes, and own several pairs.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Joey Kendrick said:


> I guess this is a little weird: I really don't like suits. Having pants and a jacket the same color/pattern seems boring to me  I'm totally okay wearing one for any event at which a suit is required or expected but I don't think I'll ever be the guy who wears suits regularly (the line of work I'm going into doesn't call for it).


You don't like suits?? Yes, that is unusual/weird. How old are you??


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Stubbly said:


> Burgundy wool foulard?? WTF is this? Just the sound of this SUCKS.


I'm pretty sure it's one of those tie basics, like a repp stripe or a grenadine, that goes well with almost anything and that most men really should have in their closet:


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Bean rubber mocs. Boots, okay, but these just look like...well, weird.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

This tie looks nice, but I wouldn't put it in the same class as a grenadine tie... Also, I don't care for striped ties. Should I still have striped ties in my closet??



Reuben said:


> I'm pretty sure it's one of those tie basics, like a repp stripe or a grenadine, that goes well with almost anything and that most men really should have in their closet:


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Stubbly said:


> This tie looks nice, but I wouldn't put it in the same class as a grenadine tie... Also, I don't care for striped ties. Should I still have striped ties in my closet??


I mean, I don't care for grenadines and don't have any in my closet, but I can still recognize that it'd be a flexible and valued tie to have. I wouldn't say you necessarily need one, and i probably wouldn't wear my repp stripes with a suit, but for use with a blazer or sport coat they work pretty dang well. Also, you probably wouldn't have the particular tie I was referencing in your closet anyway. It's a patchwork of various shades and patterns of neat patterns on burgundy wool. Looks fairly conservative from afar but very, very GTH once you get close enough to notice.



phyrpowr said:


> Bean rubber mocs. Boots, okay, but these just look like...well, weird.


Yeah, they're kinda like boat shoes and bean boots had a baby. With pants, I'll go with a synthetic-soled pair of shoes or full bean boots if I need them, with shorts I'll just wear my boat shoes. They were originally meant for wear on boots so I figure they'll do well enough in rain.


----------



## FalconLorenzo (Aug 14, 2013)

wacolo said:


> I have never gotten club collars.


Yeah, I've never really felt club collars. I'm not sure how spread collars are received around here but those are the second most common in my wardrobe, behind the button down, and my first most favored when really dressing up.

EDIT to say: 
I love my tassel loafers and my penny loafers but, for the life of me, I don't understand the allure of bit loafers. Everything about them screams "yuck" to me.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I can't get into tassel loafers.



TradThrifter said:


> I can't do GTH stuff any more. I just look like a pure homosexual. I'm not in a fraternity or a frat college so there is no question.


... seriously? Besides being a bad stereotype, it's lame that you won't wear it anymore because you're that insecure.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

"No, no. We're pure homosexuals. We're waiting until marriage."

I like bit loafers and club collars, but not at the same time.

The idea of not liking striped ties...


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> ...
> 
> The idea of not liking striped ties...


I didn't say striped ties suck... I'm just not very fond of them.


----------



## Urbnhautebourg (Oct 5, 2011)

Stubbly said:


> I didn't say striped ties suck... I'm just not very fond of them.


Yeh, but I suppose it strikes some as the equivalent of saying "I don't like natural shoulder jackets".

I don't like vests or patchwork and won't wear a pocket square because I think it looks like I'm trying too hard. I also have a weird thing about knit ties, because I associate them with Alex P. Keaton on Family Ties.

But madras shirts and boat shoes I couldn't do without. It took me a while to see their genius. Living in Annapolis helps.


----------



## Joey Kendrick (Dec 17, 2013)

Takai said:


> Seersucker I just dont care for, I am much more of a linen man.


Oh, I'm definitely this way too. I've got a madras jacket and a linen navy blazer and any day I'd take either one over seersucker, especially since I don't think seersucker works well as odd trousers or an odd jacket. And since I don't like suits anyway...



Stubbly said:


> You don't like suits?? Yes, that is unusual/weird. How old are you??


I didn't think it was a big enough deal to warrant unnecessary question marks. :tongue2: I'm in college.
I wear suits when I'm required to (usually for concerts), and my usual choice would probably fit in well on this forum: a vintage 3/2 navy BB. I simply prefer the look (and feel) of wearing chinos, a sport coat and a tie. That's already quite above the level of required or expected dress here, so I have no inclination to increase the formality of my daily wardrobe.


----------



## rsgordon (Dec 6, 2012)

I dislike the logo on the chest of a polo style shirt more than perhaps anything else. I also hate the "bankers uniform" - suit pants but never a jacket, open spread collar (often revealing a bacon neck undershirt), lots of black. I don't believe in black much. One pair of black shoes with a matching belt is my current limit.

Maybe I am more traditional than trad but plain gray flannel suits are the most appealing to me. So while I suppose I like being interesting with everything but suits, anything more than the subtlest patterns end up bothering me on them.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Urbnhautebourg said:


> Yeh, but I suppose it strikes some as the equivalent of saying "I don't like natural shoulder jackets".
> 
> I don't like vests or patchwork and won't wear a pocket square because I think it looks like I'm trying too hard. I also have a weird thing about knit ties, because I associate them with Alex P. Keaton on Family Ties.
> 
> But madras shirts and boat shoes I couldn't do without. It took me a while to see their genius. Living in Annapolis helps.


I was in Annapolis for 48 hours the summer my wife and I met - I've wanted to take her back ever since.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

As I read through this thread, it broke into two categories in my mind: (1) those Trad items that I don't wear because I don't think they work for me and (2) those Trad items I just don't like. While the first category has many items, for example GTH clothes or anything with elbow patches, I still think they look great on other people who can pull them off. Almost every day, in the WAYW Trad thread, I see clothes that I love on the people wearing them, that I know I couldn't pull off. 

In the second category, the only Trad item I really don't like on me or on anyone else is the bit loafer - it doesn't look Trad to my eye, it looks wrong to the Trad aesthetic to me. But that was the only one I could find in the second category. 

Oh, and I want to defend the Chukka boot - I love its fifty's cool-vibe, especially the traditional desert boot version. Born in the British military in India and adopted by the American youth culture post WWII, it is part of my core Trad wardrobe as I love its history and it goes with so many things. But hey, all this is just about opinions and tastes.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

Urbnhautebourg said:


> ...and won't wear a pocket square because I think it looks like I'm trying too hard.


The only PS, (actually a handkerchief), that I will wear is white cotton. TV fold. Before I tried it, I thought that a PS felt like trying too hard. Now, it's like a dimple in the FIH or a flash of cuff at the sleeve; a necessity.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

I will not wear crew/v-neck sweaters, partly because they feel confining, but mainly because they add 20 lbs to my lumberjack frame. When my wife insists that I "just try on" a J. Crew sweater, my standard reply is, "would Paul Bunyan look good in it?" And while she rarely buys me clothes anymore, she's learned this rule of thumb. Now if only my 70 year old mom would learn the same thing (perhaps fodder for another thread, but at Christmas, I received a hoodie).

In general, I do not like trim-fitting trousers. Some very thin AAAC gents pull it off, at least in the photos, but in the real world where people actually move around, I've never seen comparable execution. Taken to extremes, nothing makes a suit or sport coat/trousers look more incongruous than an undarted sack and peg legs.


----------



## knucklehead (Jun 10, 2012)

This is a great thread. It's comforting to know that respected members of this forum think/feel like I do about certain trad classics. Many thanks to YRepp for getting us started on the topic.

The thing that I don't like about the trad guidelines is tie length. I think that most of you like the tie point to drop to mid belt buckle. Although I don't want my tie to double as a loincloth, I do prefer the widest part of the blade to drop below the buckle.


----------



## ballmouse (Jul 30, 2011)

Polo shirts


----------



## Alleline (Nov 16, 2013)

My list of dislikes is long. I'm not a fan of boat shoes, penny loafers or tassel loafers; pastel or madras trousers; suits with pronounced patterns; or knit ties. The shoe style dislikes are based on comfort. Most loafers pinch and most boat shoes slop on my feet. I grew up in Weejuns seconds, living in Wilton, Maine. The only comfortable loafers I have owned were by Merrell. 

In my experience, whenever I see something that tickles my taste for novelty, I regret buying it within a few weeks. I'm a man with a closet full of navy, gray and earth tone suits and trousers, and all my shirts are basically white or light blue. I have a phobia about striped ties that I will post elsewhere. Yeah, that about covers it. 

Now, I'm not judging the people who can pull off the looks that don't suit me. I still remember the older Virginia gentleman who attended law school with me in the early 1990s, who always attended in a bow tie and almost always was wearing something pastel. Muscular fellows in madras and tall thin guys in checks are fine with me. I'm just not built to be a peacock. The world should be grateful that I learned my limits early. I view my quiet wardrobe as a public service.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Alleline said:


> I view my quiet wardrobe as a public service.


How good of you to voice it. I have always thought that quiet, unobtrusive dress and, indeed, manner, were forms of being polite.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Not a fan of GTH clothes, red pants or bow ties


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

I dislike Trad clothing that comes on as too bright, too airy, too weirdly colored, too self-conscious, or too much a parody of itself. Like pornography, I can't really tell you what it is, but I know it when I see it!


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

Desert boots have been ruined for me by J. Crew and the legions of menswear fanatics sporting them. I'm not sure I would even call them Trad, and certainly not Preppy. 

I wear Quoddy blucher moccasins instead.


----------



## Joey Kendrick (Dec 17, 2013)

I don't think of desert boots when I think of typical trad fare but I think they certainly have a place. After all, McQueen wore them quite often! The niche they fill for me is a shoe to wear with jeans. Jeans themselves are not very trad at all but they can be useful, especially if one is working outdoors or expecting to get a little dirty. Desert boots (I've only ever worn the original Clarks version) go perfectly with jeans, especially since I find the look of dress shoes or loafers with jeans to be... frumpy. Not to mention, you don't want to be wearing some nice bluchers or something if you're expecting to get dirty.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Tweed.....but I'm a Florida boy, so no real need for it. My cool weather SC choice would be camel hair or corduroy.

I'm surprised by all the aversion to tassel loafers. I own four pairs....they are my go-to dress shoe. And who doesn't like the smell of a Barbour jacket?!


----------



## jimw (May 4, 2009)

Not too fond of bucks/saddle shoes, bit loafers. I like the idea of nantucket red or madras trousers, but don't think I would have the 'nads or natural sense of style to do them justice.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Odradek said:


> Loafers.


Could they be any color loafers?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Not a fan of GTH clothes, red pants or bow ties


and put on some rainbow hair and a red nose!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

what is considered a trad classic?


----------



## RT-Bone (Nov 12, 2013)

I prefer slimmer pants, vs. the typical "trad" cut. Other than that, there's not much I can't stand, merely things I'd avoid for my own use.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Not a fan of GTH clothes,* red pants or bow ties*


You might not be a fan of my WAYWT posts during spring/summer then lol

for me it's fuller cut clothes. I just prefer a more fitted look (not constricting though). I also can't stand black shoes with khaki pants


----------



## thegovteach (Dec 2, 2012)

Desert boots....and patchwork pants....


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Interesting question by the OP and fun to consider. It would appear that some of the more GTH elements are polarizing in this respect, with some loving them and others not so much. Not to pile on the bit loafer but the bling bling that gives them their name just doesn't go with my style. I also don't care for shiny metal belt buckles for the same reason. Traditional Burberry style rain coats also hold limited appeal and make me feel like a Bogart impersonator.


----------



## Colonel Ichabod (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of the narrower ties in the trad canon, especially from the early to mid 60's. I'm just not built for them.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

bow ties.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Personally, I have 3 pairs of tassel loafers, and this thread makes me want to wear all of them this week.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

leisureclass said:


> Personally, I have 3 pairs of tassel loafers, and this thread makes me want to wear all of them this week.


I'm with ya! Let my tassel flag fly! 
And I'll do it with patchwork pants and Chukka Boots as mittens!


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

^Same for me! Not sure what I'd do without tassels. Love my bits too.

I seem to have a strange relationship with khakis. I wear them casually almost more than any other kind of pants. When it comes to wearing a blazer and tie, however, I feel a little frumpy and at times under-dressed in them. I certainly like the idea of khakis with a blazer and how that's the "right" way to do it (and I do wear this sometimes) but it seems that most any situation that calls for a tie also calls for a bit more polish than heavy-ish cotton pants. It is for this reason that I might try Ben Silver's English drills. 

To what events do you all wear khakis/blazer/tie? I would wear that to a casual-ish wedding, outdoor party, etc. But for anything business/work related, for example, it's tan or grey gabs or flannels for me.

Edit: I'm seeing lots of aversion to GTH too. For those wanting to take baby steps in that direction, I love my pale yellow Bills poplins. Looks great in the summer with a blazer, bow tie, and loafers (especially tassels!) Just different enough from khaki, but not too wild.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

mjo_1 said:


> To what events do you all wear khakis/blazer/tie? .


I wear this as everyday work attire, but wear I work this_ is_ dressed up. So, I guess what I am saying whenever others are wearing chinos, open collar button front shirts or polos this is an appropriate combo. However, I understand your aversion if your workplace has a more formal dress code where garbs/flannels are the norm. Hope this helps.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

AMEN to Colonel Ichabod. 96 BB ties on my rack, all 4". I'm down to buying two or three a year now since they offer about 0.0003% of their tie offerings in the 4" width now.


----------



## mu2482 (Mar 4, 2013)

GTH jackets, bit loafers, madras/patch jackets or pants (I quite enjoy the shorts) and knit ties. I'm envious of guys that can wear Burberry style raincoats, I just don't have the stones to pull it off m


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Burberry style? You mean... the double breasted type that just about everyone has worn for almost a century? I don't see why it takes "stones".


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Howard said:


> bow ties.


Agreed, even the little ones that come on some shoes.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I never got the no-tassels thing. I had a lot of fraternity brothers in college who associated them with old men and would never wear them. But, the same guys wore Topsiders with blazers and ties. I guess my view comes from a guy whose dad only wore two types of dress shoes with suits: tassels and LW bals, in that order. And, growing up in the South, tassels with suits are a standard in the banking sector (where my dad worked). I never saw the tassels as effeminate or old man-ish, just as proper and appropriate dress shoes.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Good thread. As most of you know my style isn't very Trad, but fits in better on this side of the forum that the other, so I post here. Anyway,...

I'll be honest; there is a lot of Trad that I don't like. That said, I very much appreciate the way many members here pull it off. Probably the things I dislike the most are any kind of loafer, and polo shirts. Just don't like them. 

I don't care for madras much either. Though, I appreciate the nature of them. 

And sorry, but patchwork is wrong. Every time I see it I can't help but think of a naughty puppy puking a pile of tweed swatches. 

At one point in time I disliked uni-striped shirts, and expressed as much here in the past. They have grown on me, and I expect I'll be adding one to the waredrobe soon. Don't think this will happen with these other items.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

mjo_1 said:


> To what events do you all wear khakis/blazer/tie? I would wear that to a casual-ish wedding, outdoor party, etc. But for anything business/work related, for example, it's tan or grey gabs or flannels for me.


I wear chinos rather infrequently -- in the cooler months, I prefer jeans for casual attire. When I wear chinos with a jacket, I generally try to press them. I don't do chinos/blazer much, except in the summer. Even then, it's a bit too "what a nice young man" for me.

I bought a yellow OCBD yesterday. It looks much better on me than I would have expected.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

There aren't too many that really kill me. I'm not a big fan of the BB traditional fit (or Mercer for that matter) shirts. I don't mind a little blousing, but those are just over the top for me and look really sloppy, regardless of how you tuck them. I guess they are fine under a jacket.

Patchwork madras isn't really my thing either, mainly because Ralph Lauren pushed it so heavily in the early 2000's and I associate it with obnoxious lax bros.

Probably the only other thing that really annoys me is Wigwams being worn with khakis or flannels. I generally like to match my socks to my pants, but I am of the belief that socks should coordinate with _something_ in the outfit at the very least. Seeing that bit of off-white peaking out (especially when it's with loafers and no-break pants) just makes my blood boil. It's one step away from wearing tube socks with a suit.


----------



## mr7864 (Jul 10, 2013)

Madras in anything other than sport shirts or shorts (i.e. neckties, bow ties, jackets, long pants)

Turned up cuffs with jeans. Beaver & Wally in the 50's is one thing, but today looks posed/pretentious/dandy.

"Popovers". What in God's name? Even the name sounds...


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya, I don't get popovers either. It's like someone was trying to invent an OCBD / long sleeved t-shirt hybrid that's slightly more of a pain to put on than a normal OCBD. 

Not sure if turtlenecks count as trad, but I'm not a fan at all. Not only do I not prefer the look, but to paraphrase Mitch Hedberg, wearing one feels like getting choked by a really weak guy all day.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

Tassel loafers

V neck sweaters

I like my J Press sack suit, but I'm not sure if they're ideal for me. My next one will likely be a 2 button Samuelsohn Greenwich. When I tried one on I said to myself, "Hayek, you sir are one handsome devil." Sack suits never really made me say that.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

That J. Press flapped pocket. That's great on a workshirt, because you don't want stuff falling out when you're on your hands and knees under a sink or something, but on a shirt with a tie? No. I can't figure out the appeal of the Shaggy Dog either. A bit of fuzz is okay, but ungainly shag is ungainly, not a selling point.

I have no idea if grenadine ties are in the trad genre, but they look like doilies.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Tempest said:


> That J. Press flapped pocket. That's great on a workshirt, because you don't want stuff falling out when you're on your hands and knees under a sink or something, but on a shirt with a tie? No. I can't figure out the appeal of the Shaggy Dog either. A bit of fuzz is okay, but ungainly shag is ungainly, not a selling point.
> 
> I have no idea if grenadine ties are in the trad genre, but they look like doilies.


oh yeah, totally forgot about the Shaggy Dog. Can't stand them.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Tempest said:


> That J. Press flapped pocket. That's great on a workshirt, because you don't want stuff falling out when you're on your hands and knees under a sink or something, but on a shirt with a tie? No. I can't figure out the appeal of the Shaggy Dog either. A bit of fuzz is okay, but ungainly shag is ungainly, not a selling point.
> 
> I have no idea if grenadine ties are in the trad genre, but they look like doilies.


Another case in point, OCBDs are by nature, a casual shirt. Ties have no business being worn with casual shirts...


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

L-feld said:


> oh yeah, totally forgot about the Shaggy Dog. Can't stand them.


I get more compliments on my kelly green Shaggy Dog than any other item I wear. It is also the item I was most hesitant to wear. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

firedancer said:


> Another case in point, OCBDs are by nature, a casual shirt. Ties have no business being worn with casual shirts...


Thousands of establishment type men wear ties with OCBD's. While I agree they may not be ideal, it reaches way too far to say that it should never be done. Especially with a sport jacket, I have not problem with ties with OCBD's.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

firedancer said:


> Another case in point, OCBDs are by nature, a casual shirt. Ties have no business being worn with casual shirts...


Then with what kind of shirt do you wear a casual tie?


----------



## SammyH (Jan 29, 2014)

firedancer said:


> Another case in point, OCBDs are by nature, a casual shirt. Ties have no business being worn with casual shirts...


WFB did almost exclusively and with a suit too.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Reuben said:


> Then with what kind of shirt do you wear a casual tie?


A casual tie? 
Is that an oxymoron? 
I can't say I own casual ties. Some ties are more formal than others but none very casual...


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

I have several cotton knits that I find to be very casual.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

firedancer said:


> A casual tie?
> Is that an oxymoron?


Sadly the tie has become synonymous with dress wear, which is almost exclusively business wear, in modern America.
But almost any tie of wool or cotton, any knit, anything with pronounced texture to it.
Woven silk is versatile, but there are vast arrays of ties that one would not really wear with a fine dark business suit of worsted wool. Those would be considered casual, more or less.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Tempest said:


> Sadly the tie has become synonymous with dress wear, which is almost exclusively business wear, in modern America.
> But almost any tie of wool or cotton, any knit, anything with pronounced texture to it.
> Woven silk is versatile, but there are vast arrays of ties that one would not really wear with a fine dark business suit of worsted wool. Those would be considered casual, more or less.


I see, I pair knits and the like almost exclusively with checks and tattersalls, sometimes stripes.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

mr7864 said:


> Madras in anything other than sport shirts or shorts (i.e. neckties, bow ties, jackets, long pants)
> 
> Turned up cuffs with jeans. Beaver & Wally in the 50's is one thing, but today looks posed/pretentious/dandy.
> 
> "Popovers". What in God's name? Even the name sounds gay.


No madras sport coats? As long as you don't wear it all together... (though I'm guilty of wearing madras everything for April Fool's Day in the WAYWT thread here) The secret is keeping everything else relatively simple, I think.

As to your last point, you may want to tone that sort of rhetoric down. It comes off as homophobic.



mjo_1 said:


> Ya, I don't get popovers either. It's like someone was trying to invent an OCBD / long sleeved t-shirt hybrid that's slightly more of a pain to put on than a normal OCBD.
> 
> Not sure if turtlenecks count as trad, but I'm not a fan at all. Not only do I not prefer the look, but to paraphrase Mitch Hedberg, wearing one feels like getting choked by a really weak guy all day.


Actually, popovers are a bit of a relic from when all shirts were made with a "tunic" front. I don't find them any more difficult to get on than knit polo.

I thought Mitch was expressing his dislike of ties in that joke? Maybe I remember wrong.


----------



## IvanD (Jan 5, 2012)

Apologies to anyone who likes them, but I just cannot stand anything with elbow patches.
They just don't look right to me.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Hitch said:


> Agreed, even the little ones that come on some shoes.


I didn't know they had bow ties on shoes?


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Bill's Khakis and the standard Brooks OCBD. Double wide is my main problem with both, but I also have gripes with the lack of a gauntlet button on the sleeve, and find the shirred cuff unattractive and inconvenient.


----------



## mr7864 (Jul 10, 2013)

Jovan said:


> As to your last point, you may want to tone that sort of rhetoric down. It comes off as homophobic.
> 
> Actually, popovers are a bit of a relic from when all shirts were made with a "tunic" front. I don't find them any more difficult to get on than knit polo.


Understand how that may look, and it wouldn't be accurate. Apologies.

Madras depends on the pattern: coat or slacks in a more muted pattern, like Black Watch, looks fine. Any louder and those would look like golf-wear to me.

Popovers maybe shouldn't have been included as a "trad classic", but they are just confusing: 75% OCBD and 25% ??. If a relic, they look more like they take after an old-fashioned night shirt, but they didn't have the BD collar.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Knit ties. Don't know why, but they never, ever look good to me - especially the variety with wide horizontal stripes.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

mr7864 said:


> Madras depends on the pattern: coat or slacks in a more muted pattern, like Black Watch, looks fine.


That may be because it's not madras at all; it's a tartan.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Howard said:


> I didn't know they had bow ties on shoes?


Usually called tassels, same difference to me though.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Spin Evans said:


> That may be because it's not madras at all; it's a tartan.


Tartan is a pattern, madras is a fabric. Tartans can be done on seersucker and madras stripes and solids exist.


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

benjclark said:


> Personally: Tassel loafers, "Southern" stuff (ie, anything in a bright pastel), nautical affectations, ...


I'll have to agree on the "Southern" stuff. I do own about a dozen Southern Tide polos and like their colors and style. But folks have gotten carried away with all the Southern Marsh, Southern Proper, etc. Too much of a good thing.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

I enjoy wearing madras shirts and sport coats but I really wouldn't wear anything patch or "fun". I have never worn a bow tie but I don't necessarily have any objection to them. Other than that I have probably worn just about everything in the ivy/trad realm.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

DownSouth said:


> I'll have to agree on the "Southern" stuff. I do own about a dozen Southern Tide polos and like their colors and style. But folks have gotten carried away with all the Southern Marsh, Southern Proper, etc. Too much of a good thing.


Frankly, Southern Tide is the only one making anything worth buying. I remember when Southern Proper was big and two years after that caught on, there was ST - "oh another one of _ those"_. I'm glad ST decided to pursue a perfect item when Souther Proper aimed to copy Vineyard Vines and just change the logo.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Tilton said:


> Frankly, Southern Tide is the only one making anything worth buying. I remember when Southern Proper was big and two years after that caught on, there was ST - "oh another one of _ those"_. I'm glad ST decided to pursue a perfect item when Souther Proper aimed to copy Vineyard Vines and just change the logo.


I've always thought Southern Proper took Vineyard Vines and improved it quite a bit. I dislike most of the Vineyard Vines print ties I've seen but love many of the Southern Proper. Part of that is a regional thing, part of that is Southern Proper working with W. M. Lamb & Sons to get some really great artwork, but I really think SP does a better job with their prints. I've got this azalea bow tie, and I'm seriously considering their garden & gun necktie:


----------



## plupy (Dec 8, 2004)

Funny to hear you guys hating on Shaggy Dog sweaters. I'm a shetland sweater fanatic and have been since high school 35 years ago but I never even bothered to check them out at Press because they were so expensive -- so I never knew about their extra shagginess -- figured they were like any other Brooks/Alan Paine shetland. Then a few years ago I scored one for cheap on eBay. When it arrived I took one look and assumed the previous owner had mistakenly run it through the dryer, causing the extra shagginess. Didn't bother complaining and tossed it in my outgoing Goodwill bag. Only a good while later did I learn that shagginess is part of the thing's appeal. Might have to give the Dog another try one of these days.


----------



## plupy (Dec 8, 2004)

Re J. Press flap pocket, I'm a fanatic of them too. An elderly prep/trad guy I knew, now deceased, told me it was J Press's way of identifying their shirts back in the day before (ugh) logos on clothing. He said in the publishing/media world of NYC in the early sixties you could walk into certain bars after work and tell the different clusters of men apart by the shirts they wore -- the fashionable cosmopolitan types had no pocket, regular joes had the standard pocket and the Ivy League guys had the J. Press flap pocket, which you could spot from across the room. History lesson over!


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

plupy said:


> Funny to hear you guys hating on *Shaggy* Dog sweaters. I'm a shetland sweater fanatic and have been since high school 35 years ago but I never even bothered to check them out at Press because they were so expensive -- so I never knew about their extra shagginess -- figured they were like any other Brooks/Alan Paine shetland. Then a few years ago I scored one for cheap on eBay. When it arrived I took one look and assumed the previous owner had mistakenly run it through the dryer, causing the extra shagginess. Didn't bother complaining and tossed it in my outgoing Goodwill bag. *Only a good while later did I learn that shagginess is part of the thing's appeal*. Might have to give the Dog another try one of these days.


What's in a name, right?


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

Reuben said:


> I've always thought Southern Proper took Vineyard Vines and improved it quite a bit. I dislike most of the Vineyard Vines print ties I've seen but love many of the Southern Proper. Part of that is a regional thing, part of that is Southern Proper working with W. M. Lamb & Sons to get some really great artwork, but I really think SP does a better job with their prints. I've got this azalea bow tie, and I'm seriously considering their garden & gun necktie.


I, too, really like Southern Proper's ties. I plan on purchasing a few for this Summer. The patterns can't be beat.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Tilton said:


> Frankly, Southern Tide is the only one making anything worth buying. I remember when Southern Proper was big and two years after that caught on, there was ST - "oh another one of _ those"_. I'm glad ST decided to pursue a perfect item when Souther Proper aimed to copy Vineyard Vines and just change the logo.


I've heard great things about ST polos and khakis. I'm thinking about a pair of Channel Markers myself. I agree on the SP ties, and I admit I have a few SM tees for beer runs with the wife and trips to the farmer's market.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Reuben, I do like some of the designs from SP, but I have owned two of their bow ties and both were completely shredded beyond use after 2-3 wearings from my freshly-shaved stubbly neck/chin. I have owned and worn a lot of bow ties and I have never had any problems like that. One is a fluke, two is confirmation. 

Their polos and OCBDs are (or, were a couple years ago - the last time I cared to look at one) horrible stuff, too. 

Yes, SP is basically just a regionally adjusted VV but, in all actuality, it is EXTREMELY unlikely that SP would have ever existed had VV not first existed.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Tilton said:


> Their polos and OCBDs are (or, were a couple years ago - the last time I cared to look at one) horrible stuff, too.
> 
> Yes, SP is basically just a regionally adjusted VV but, in all actuality, it is EXTREMELY unlikely that SP would have ever existed had VV not first existed.


Completely agree with both of these things. I wouldn't buy anything other than their ties and bow ties for myself. As for the shredding, I haven't noticed this to be a problem for me but my facial hair isn't all that coarse, either.


----------



## Kreiger (Nov 6, 2011)

I wanted to say that I pretty much like everything. I don't wear patchwork/GTH, but I like it. Like bit loafers. Like tassel loafers. Like bow-ties, bucks, shaggy dogs, madras, knit ties. I don't wear popovers, but sure, they are ok.

Then I remembered: I hate corduroy pants. Not just with critters or w/e, but all corduroy. It looks fine on other people, I guess, but I've never been able to wear a pair for more than a few minutes in the changing-room. Maybe I don't like the texture, which is weird because I love moleskins.

I also don't really like (don't know if they are trad or not): AE McAlisters and other short-wing shoes. Nothing wrong with them, I just don't like how they look.


----------



## Enrique Shockwave (Jan 17, 2014)

I feel like a bow tie, particularly on a young person, makes one look like an absolute dork. The sole exception for this is with a tuxedo or dinner jacket.


----------



## Enrique Shockwave (Jan 17, 2014)

Kreiger said:


> I wanted to say that I pretty much like everything. I don't wear patchwork/GTH, but I like it. Like bit loafers. Like tassel loafers. Like bow-ties, bucks, shaggy dogs, madras, knit ties. I don't wear popovers, but sure, they are ok.
> 
> Then I remembered: I hate corduroy pants. Not just with critters or w/e, but all corduroy. It looks fine on other people, I guess, but I've never been able to wear a pair for more than a few minutes in the changing-room. Maybe I don't like the texture, which is weird because I love moleskins.
> 
> I also don't really like (don't know if they are trad or not): AE McAlisters and other short-wing shoes. Nothing wrong with them, I just don't like how they look.


I have to agree on the corduroy. To me, it looks terribly outdated and I can't stand wearing it.


----------



## plupy (Dec 8, 2004)

I know ... you'd have thought I would have put two and two together, right? Thing is, I only wore/wear vintage shetland sweaters, and many of them were/are plenty "shaggy" (some to the point of holes in the elbows) so I figured Press was just embracing that spirit.


universitystripe said:


> What's in a name, right?


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Enrique Shockwave said:


> I feel like a bow tie, particularly on a young person, makes one look like an absolute dork. The sole exception for this is with a tuxedo or dinner jacket.


As a young(er) person and owner of many bow ties, I agree that this is often the outcome seen today. However, they key to making a bow look good is getting all of the other details right.

For example: Self-tied repp or foulard bow, traditionally cut solid or uni striped ocbd with long button down collar, properly tailored full-ish pants/blazer, and decent leather soled shoes looks nice.

But a fake looking bow, tight checked shirt with tiny collar, too short jacket pulling at the button, and "skinny" trousers = dorky/hipster/etc.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

mjo_1 said:


> As a young(er) person and owner of many bow ties, I agree that this is often the outcome seen today. However, they key to making a bow look good is getting all of the other details right.
> 
> For example: Self-tied repp or foulard bow, traditionally cut solid or uni striped ocbd with long button down collar, properly tailored full-ish pants/blazer, and decent leather soled shoes looks nice.
> 
> But a fake looking bow, tight checked shirt with tiny collar, too short jacket pulling at the button, and "skinny" trousers = dorky/hipster/etc.


Eliminating the ironic/hipster bowtie looks you mentioned, IME, bowties go one of two ways: old guard/academic or southern frat bro. The former is accomplished with sweaters, tweeds, flannels, etc. The latter is done with khakis or GTH pants, blazers, pennies and/or Topsiders, etc. To me, neither is a bad thing and I happily wear both looks with or without a bowtie.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

You guys against the bow tie are no fun. I need _more_ bow ties, man. Especially the repp stripe, 2" wide, diamond tip kind. It strikes the right balance between traditional and just rakish enough.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Tilton said:


> Eliminating the ironic/hipster bowtie looks you mentioned, IME, bowties go one of two ways: old guard/academic or southern frat bro. .


My two favorites!



Jovan said:


> You guys against the bow tie are no fun. I need _more_ bow ties, man. Especially the repp stripe, 2" wide, diamond tip kind. It strikes the right balance between traditional and just rakish enough.


Even better are the great 2.5" Turnbull & Asset jumbo butterflies. Nice, thin knot and a bit ole soft bow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cincydavid (May 21, 2012)

I have a dozen pairs of dressy tassel loafers, love 'em. I tried bit loafers, never found any that were comfy...I'm a big boy and need substantial shoes and dainty loafers just don't cut it. Can't stand bowties on myself, as long as it's not pre-tied, I have no issue with bowties on other people. I also don't particularly like longwing gunboats...I wear big clunky PTBs frequently but rarely break out the longwings. I am puzzled by the too-short pants some people wear, my mom would have called those "floods" when I was a kid. I associate the too-short trousers with some of the slim 1960s era suits...just not my thing.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm not younger but working in a hospital and having a beard I'm afraid I'd be mistaken for a neurologist if I wore a bow tie. :smile:



mjo_1 said:


> As a young(er) person and owner of many bow ties, I agree that this is often the outcome seen today. However, they key to making a bow look good is getting all of the other details right.
> 
> For example: Self-tied repp or foulard bow, traditionally cut solid or uni striped ocbd with long button down collar, properly tailored full-ish pants/blazer, and decent leather soled shoes looks nice.
> 
> But a fake looking bow, tight checked shirt with tiny collar, too short jacket pulling at the button, and "skinny" trousers = dorky/hipster/etc.


----------



## oakhill (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't really like bow ties either. The one I just can't get into, however, is cuffed trousers. I think they can look good on others, but I am never sure about them when I put them on mysef.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

I've never been a big fan of tattersall shirts.


----------



## plupy (Dec 8, 2004)

As far as I'm concerned you could load all of Vineyard Vines's product onto a barge and dump it into Edgartown Harbor and the world would be a better place. J Crew's fakery is tolerable, barely; VV's, no.

Everything else I like or at least appreciate, if not for me, then for the right owner.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

plupy said:


> As far as I'm concerned you could load all of Vineyard Vines's product onto a barge and dump it into Edgartown Harbor and the world would be a better place. J Crew's fakery is tolerable, barely; VV's, no.
> 
> Everything else I like or at least appreciate, if not for me, then for the right owner.


What exactly is Vineyard Vines faking? If it is the Easter Egg NE Prep look, I am pretty sure they're not only nailing it, but they own the market. IME, their build quality far surpasses J Crew's, but J Crew is also not the same stuff.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

ArtVandalay said:


> I've never been a big fan of tattersall shirts.


There are few things I like more than a good buttondown tattersall shirt.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Tilton said:


> What exactly is Vineyard Vines faking? If it is the Easter Egg NE Prep look, I am pretty sure they're not only nailing it, but they own the market.


Isn't "nailing" an existing look (Vineyard Vines, founded 1998) exactly what is meant by faking it? Have they improved on anything, added their own spin? It's a pastiche brand.


----------



## plupy (Dec 8, 2004)

The fakery lies in its image -- a sportiness, quirkiness, élan and esprit that to me seems unearned, overpriced, overwrought and facile. This is partly attributable to my age and curmudgeonly nature. I remember when only certain kinds of people, usually very bold and/or artistic, would wear bright preppy clothes (never me, btw, so I am not blowing my own horn). One even had to look hard to find the clothes -- at obscure places like Murray's, Lili Pulitzer, Mark Fore & Strike, et al. So when one wore those clothes it meant something pretty special. To see the look now mass-produced and worn by any joe-schmoe with a hundred dollar bill -- AND YET MARKETED AS BEING DISTINCT/SPECIAL/DISTINCTIVE -- makes me a little sad. Maybe I'm comparable to a retired Marine Corps officer bemoaning teenagers in camo pants.

Point well taken about quality - and my kids love their VV clothes and look great in them, which I do appreciate. For me, however, it's never going to happen.


Tilton said:


> What exactly is Vineyard Vines faking? If it is the Easter Egg NE Prep look, I am pretty sure they're not only nailing it, but they own the market. IME, their build quality far surpasses J Crew's, but J Crew is also not the same stuff.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

plupy said:


> The fakery lies in its image -- a sportiness, quirkiness, élan and esprit that to me seems unearned, overpriced, overwrought and facile. This is partly attributable to my age and curmudgeonly nature. I remember when only certain kinds of people, usually very bold and/or artistic, would wear bright preppy clothes (never me, btw, so I am not blowing my own horn). One even had to look hard to find the clothes -- at obscure places like Murray's, Lili Pulitzer, Mark Fore & Strike, et al. So when one wore those clothes it meant something pretty special. To see the look now mass-produced and worn by any joe-schmoe with a hundred dollar bill -- AND YET MARKETED AS BEING DISTINCT/SPECIAL/DISTINCTIVE -- makes me a little sad. Maybe I'm comparable to a retired Marine Corps officer bemoaning teenagers in camo pants.
> 
> Point well taken about quality - and my kids love their VV clothes and look great in them, which I do appreciate. For me, however, it's never going to happen.


Fair enough. I started buying VV at a time when it was _much_ harder to get a hold of than Lily Pulitzer. Any store with a dealership had just a few colors of polos, 2-3 belt designs, and a smattering of ties while across the store in the women's section, Palm Beach had vomited a technicolor rainbow. Of course, that could be due to geographic location, too - LP had been a thing much longer than VV had and it was much closer to home, so to speak. When they were first putting ties out, their designs were very much Hermes-esque, whiffing of the 1980's prep scene and a hard item to find. Now, yes, they are (or Kohls/Belk knock-offs are) everywhere.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Alligator belts.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I have to second AV here. It also seems odd to wear an alligator belt when you never wear alligator shoes.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Jovan said:


> I have to second AV here. It also seems odd to wear an alligator belt when you never wear alligator shoes.


I'm borderline on the gator belts (like a coke habit, they may be God's way of telling you that you have too much money), but the idea of wearing a gator belt with gator shoes strikes me as far worse than either one separately.

Of course, I vaguely want brown lizard captoes, so clearly my taste is utterly blinkered when it comes to exotic skins, and I should be grateful that I do not have the wherewithal to turn desire into deed.


----------



## 2010doran (Feb 5, 2014)

I never understood the appeal of Hunter rain boots for men. The British pull them off well, but I just look like an astronaut.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

2010doran said:


> I never understood the appeal of Hunter rain boots for men. The British pull them off well, but I just look like an astronaut.


Yeah don't wear them just to wear them. Buy a pair of overshoes, or rubber soled shoes, or bean mocs if you need something to wear in the rain. Wellington boots and good to own and they certainly have a purpose and that purpose is not to trot about town in a drizzle. If you're mucking stalls on a wet day or trudging through mud to feed your sheep, wear the wellies. Otherwise, leave 'em at home.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

I've thought a lot about this before posting. Other than white or a simple muted color (folded neatly with just a straight line peaking above the pocket), I tend not to really like pocket squares (and I really like white ones). To be sure, there are some great examples of strong colored PSs looking sharp and there are some great example of all the different puffing, popping and pointing of PSs that look great ("Dressing the Man" has some great ones), but those are the exceptions for me. 

I find most of the time that colored PS and / or intricately folded ones are a distraction to my eye. And even on the men like Upr Crust and Stcolumba who know - really know - how to dress, I normally find the pocket square superfluous or distracting except when white (or muted) and folded simply. This is one of the few Trad items (along with bit loafers) that I don't like even on other people (whereas, there are many Trad items that I can't pull off that I, still, normally like when worn by others).


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

Re: Vineyard Vines

I have had a hard time understanding the brand's appeal myself, but after reading several discussions on the subject I have to concede that they are indeed the "real deal" for modern preppies, far more than J. Crew. I own a Shep Shirt myself, and I must admit that it is of good quality. It is my go-to layering piece for Spring and Summer. 

What is unfortunate, in my view, is that those who tend to wear a lot of Vineyard Vines have no love for the Trad classics such as Shetland sweaters or madras. So there is a divide there when I don't necessarily feel there should be. Since most VV customers are young, perhaps they will grow into a more Trad look with age.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

2010doran said:


> I never understood the appeal of Hunter rain boots for men. The British pull them off well, but I just look like an astronaut.


I wouldn't wear a pair unless I was hunting or something, but on my wife - have mercy.


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

WillBarrett said:


> I wouldn't wear a pair unless I was hunting or something, but on my wife - have mercy.


Yes. :teacha:

Once again, women are allowed to deviate from the course as needed.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

universitystripe said:


> Yes. :teacha:
> 
> Once again, women are allowed to deviate from the course as needed.


Dear Lord, sorority girls on rainy days in Athens are enough to give a guy a norts and rain boots complex.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Reuben said:


> Dear Lord, sorority girls on rainy days in Athens are enough to give a guy a norts and rain boots complex.


Indeed. I look back fondly (read: salivating) on the all-too-brief period of time I lived in Oxford, MS. In a way, I'm glad my little college tour roadtrip didn't take me to Athens, Oxford, or Tallahassee. I guess Old Man Tilton knew what I needed and what I wanted were probably not the same thing.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Tilton said:


> Indeed. I look back fondly (read: salivating) on the all-too-brief period of time I lived in Oxford, MS. In a way, I'm glad my little college tour roadtrip didn't take me to Athens, Oxford, or* Tallahassee*. I guess Old Man Tilton knew what I needed and what I wanted were probably not the same thing.


Ewwww.


----------



## Puritan (Feb 3, 2012)

Agreed although for some reason cuffed corduroy doesn't bother me.


----------



## Puritan (Feb 3, 2012)

^^ That was in reply to Oakhills comment on cuffed trousers. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------

